# Cat Litter For Rats Good Or Bad



## DragonFish66 (Sep 13, 2009)

Cat litter For Rats i have started using a while ago cat litter in with the rats just wondering if theres any i should be using in particular or does it not matter its just that the rats might eat small quantitys that may stick to the food and poss harm the snakes the rats are fine with it and it doesnt half cut the smell down in there rubs
cheers for any replys in advance


----------



## alcamee (Feb 15, 2009)

Stay away from any which have a fine dust and I would feed in a seperated tub as swallowing that stuff will expand and because its made of lime it will most probably "burn" their insides after a period of time.:2thumb:


----------



## DragonFish66 (Sep 13, 2009)

Looks like the new bag i got is heading for the bin cheers


----------



## sean15 (Mar 7, 2009)

*Bio-catolet*

You can use thes stuff safely and it controlls odur well too. 

12 LITRE CAT LITTER - BIO CATOLET - LIGHTWEIGHT LITTER on eBay (end time 11-Jul-10 07:53:43 BST)


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

bio catolet is good stuff ,my two are on that, 
i wouldnt use the normal cat litter that goes in my cats litter trays, i think it`d dry thier skin,fur and tails too much


----------



## DragonFish66 (Sep 13, 2009)

sean15 said:


> You can use thes stuff safely and it controlls odur well too.
> 
> 12 LITRE CAT LITTER - BIO CATOLET - LIGHTWEIGHT LITTER on eBay (end time 11-Jul-10 07:53:43 BST)


I think i will try this will see if i can get it local first i was using wood based cat litter


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Anything 100% paper is fine. But "paper based" isnt, as it means it has other stuff in there too.

I'd avoid Bob Martins too. Back 2 Nature and Breeder Celect are two good ones, though :2thumb:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I use a paper cat litter for my rats, can't remember the make now but i got it from Batleys & was under £6 for a large bag that should last me ages :2thumb:.


----------



## DragonFish66 (Sep 13, 2009)

I think i will have a good look at the papper ones locally


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

corny girl said:


> I use a paper cat litter for my rats, can't remember the make now but i got it from Batleys & was under £6 for a large bag that should last me ages :2thumb:.


ooooh what make is that? will have to go and check that out.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

wait wait wait, you can use cat litter for substrate? is this ok?!


----------



## DragonFish66 (Sep 13, 2009)

bampoisongirl said:


> wait wait wait, you can use cat litter for substrate? is this ok?!


I use cat litter but i also put shredded newspaper as the substrate most of the cat litter i put in the tubs are around the places that they mess and around were the water bottles are :2thumb:


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

I use paper cat litter. I (wrongly) used wood based cat litter for a few months until I realised that the dust caused from its disintegration when the rats piddled on it was just as harmful as the dust from sawdust. The paper stuff is great. It's lightweight, which is especially handy when you're cleaning them and having to shove it all into binbags, is inexpensive compared to other stuff and seems to help with cage odours.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

bampoisongirl said:


> wait wait wait, you can use cat litter for substrate? is this ok?!


As has been said already, only 100% paper cat litter. Not fullers earth, clay or wood pellets.


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

I also use my husky's fur for their 'proper' beds, which they absolutely love.


----------

